

CMU machine learning protesters at G20 - emarinel
http://www.flickr.com/photos/30686429@N07/sets/72157622330082619/

======
edw519
Typical hackers - hardly any of them saw the value of using a real designer
for those protest signs.

------
MaysonL
Am I the only one who misparsed the title as referring to a machine that is
learning?

Are those slogans or jokes?

"Bayesians against discrimination!"

"Our sets, our axiom of choice."

